# engine poll



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

alright, the time to order my engine will be coming up in a couple months depending on how things go and i'm still not sure what engine i want to swap in. my choices are the original KA SOHC that's in it, a KA DOHC, and the CA18DET. the SR or RB is not an option so dont say a damn thing about either! so i was originally thinking CA, but now i'm not sure if i really want to becuz of the limited amount of places that parts are available. i have found everything i will ever need for a KA DOHC and i would like all the torque associated with it. however the CA comes stock with a turbo so i'll have more power sooner and cheaper. i think i might stick with the CA for now, what do you guys think?


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

That was me for the C18...Probably the only one too!


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

check out Sport Compact Car's latest issue, they've got some info on the four biggest engine swaps for the s13/14 which are the CA18DET, KA24DE, SR20DET (of course), and the RB25DET. They even have a hybrid how-to of installing an RB25DET, very informative (with pics too).


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

its all what u want bro, we just like to see what u get  


-kevin

you should get a RB25  j/k


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

WOW! 5 people for the C18? Damn...Thast better than what I expected to see!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

so what i was on doing is pulling the SOHC and ripping the car apart and having it painted while i'm waiting for the clip to arrive. once the clip gets in i can swap in the CA and i'll be rolling nicely for a little while. the turbo will give me a nice boost in power and i'll have a good looking car. so then on to the suspension and rims, and then some body parts, and finally back to the engine. altho all of this could change when i actually start to work on it. we'll see how it goes. 

lastly, why is everyone choosing the engine that they are? i'd like to know why. and i just picked up that SCC and am about to go read it.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

prob cuz they don't kno the power potential in the KA24DE


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I voted KA24de, i have the KA24e built up already, and wish i would have swaped to the bandwagon SR20det, but if i where to do it again, and couldnt get an SR, i would go to the KA24de and build it up on the side and swap in later.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey did you guys check out boostboys 500hp+ c18?
Custom intake manifold!!


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

I'd say that you turbo a KA24DE motor. More dispalcement, very torquey engine, and something different (cause everyone is doing the SR swap). But, since you already chose, good luck with the swap.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'd try SOHC just to be original  
but then again, put a RB26DETT


----------



## thecollector (Jul 11, 2003)

I agree with all the posts, yea with the ka24de you can do head work, block work, new pistons, rods, crank, and all that jaz. You'll end up with one hell of an engine. You can also do this with the sr20det or ca18det, even the rb26dett. It all comes down to $$$. How much do you want to spend to get where you want, as for most of us, we are never where we want. Its a never ending job to upgrade.

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=378316&page=1


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

> How much do you want to spend to get where you want, as for most of us, we are never where we want. Its a never ending job to upgrade.


The Tuner's Plight.


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

thecollector said:


> * It all comes down to $$$. How much do you want to spend to get where you want, as for most of us, we are never where we want. Its a never ending job to upgrade.
> *


that right, may as well get a decent car to start off with


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i like the ka24de(t)


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Jeong, dont give me that crap, we all you know you LOOOOVE the SR! yeah, you're busted


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> *Jeong, dont give me that crap, we all you know you LOOOOVE the SR! yeah, you're busted  *


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *i like the ka24de(t)  *


 wow...never thought i'd see that post.

as for these engine choices i'm kinda torn. i like the KA24DET, but it would be just as much work as an SR or RB20 swap (more, actually, since you'd still need a turbo after the swap), so i guess the CA is the best option out of those engines since its cheap, turbo'd and doesn't require extra parts or modifications. without the limitations of engines, i think an RB20 is even better though. its better than a CA, cheaper than an SR and easier than the KA-T.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

KA24ET ALL THE WAY!!!!!! Always underestimated, never dominated!

Gotta love the single came power baby.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

HELL YES!! thats wut i'm talking about!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

try to get a dohc ka24det. if you find one, let me know. The ka42 has a lot of potential.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

ahh....who knows what i'm doing now. now that my SE-R is dead, i need another car and quick. i was looking at another 240sx, this time a 92 but it was sold before i could get to it. i even offered more money than she was getting for it too. oh well. anywho, like i said, i have no idea what is going on now. i might do the CA still because it's cheap and easy. but now it wont be for another couple months.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i like the CA the best out of those options. the KA-Ts can make great power, but they're still lacking quite a bit in the top-end. they have very good low-end to mid-range power, but they just start to fall off in the higher RPMs. i would know because i built my last 240SX as an all-motor car. and my car screamed at a nice little 9400RPM. even then, it didn't seem to pull as well as a built high-revving motor should have (compared to the built N/A Hondas with 11k-12k redlines). 

but i think the CA is a much more all around kind of engine. has a nice little umph down-low and can take a beating due to its iron block (can even be safely bored out) and has nice top-end as well.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

this thread is like 4months old. somone voted on an engine yesterday and renewed it. damn people.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

oh. well, i don't remember it since i didn't vote. :\ *shrugs*


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i saw this thread as a new post yesterday and got confused..  nobody had posted in it so i was going.. wtf?? what a nub i am..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ban him for that


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

hey, I like this thread, got some good info from it and I didn't have to search  

And no I wasn't the one who bumped it.


----------



## zugoi (Aug 21, 2003)

yeah... :thumbup:


----------



## niggity240SX (Dec 9, 2003)

*try the KA*

sure the SR is great and stock the CA may have more power but try somthin new and build up the KA i Put mine over 200 whp with some experimentation and some hard work but it was fun
i vote for the KA


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

alright, everyone shutup. i dont want to hear it anymore. stay out of my thread :loser:


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> alright, everyone shutup. i dont want to hear it anymore. stay out of my thread :loser:


 you asked...
don't complain when people answer...

even if they are... oh... *5 months late!*

haha


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> you asked...
> don't complain when people answer...
> 
> even if they are... oh... *5 months late!*
> ...


cant you lock this thread or something? damn newbies keep voting and crap


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> cant you lock this thread or something? damn newbies keep voting and crap


 LOL

of course I can! what do you think... i'm a newbie mod or somethin... haha

Why do you want this thread closed so bad. Hit me up on aim


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i want this thread locked because my mind is made up and because it's hella old. i'm also tired of getting emails for someone replying to my poll. damn people. just lock it, do it now!


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

haha.. aight man.. calm down... closing now


----------

